

Towards Simple and Flexible Access Controls - resonantcore
https://resonantcore.net/blog/2015/02/towards-simple-and-flexible-access-controls

======
sarciszewski
Access control logic is one of those things that's hard to enjoy building.
Unless you're weird like me. :)

